# 250z



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I want to see a 250z go into production. 

Preferably with a small body (2 seater) t-top anyone?


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Like where they drop a QR25 in it instead of a VQ35, a la the Altima? Something tells me it would take away from the stigma and prestige of the Z car putting such a small engine in it and turn it into a glorified Sentra Spec V.

That's just my $0.02


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

What about a 250SX?

Based on the Silvia S15? Or just a 2-place FWD coupe version of the Spec-V, available topless.

Makes perfect sense


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

UnderDog said:


> *Like where they drop a QR25 in it instead of a VQ35, a la the Altima? Something tells me it would take away from the stigma and prestige of the Z car putting such a small engine in it and turn it into a glorified Sentra Spec V.
> 
> That's just my $0.02 *


 That would kill the "Z" legacy allright


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I wanna see a 3.0L in line 6, RWD vehicle come around like a 300*sx* that would look even more stunning than the s15 silvia (if that's even possible). That would be a car I'd like to check out.

or a RWD 2.5L 250sx. maybe even turbo


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

no no no
new body style.

I want a cheap, 2 seater (possibly), SMALL car. I think that nissan needs a smaller car. sentra - 4 door. 350z - too big imo,


small car with tight suspension, fast, but focused more on suspension


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Re-make the Pulsar/EXA with an updaded look and a bigger engine!!  Ehehhe!! Come on people, stop laughing! It was small, two door and T-top! Oh well... I like my car too much.. I'll go sit in the corner now.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

they should makea two seatert top using teh sntra se r's as the baseof te platform,put a turboed qg18dein itand makeit lighetr andsomewhat smaller than the se r. heheh. that would rule
or teh same,except a turboed qr25de.and it could be callewd pulsar.....or maybe (insert numeral here)SX


----------



## nx2k (Aug 4, 2002)

i'd like to see a SR20VE pulsar stateside


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm sure Nissan will kill the "z" legacy all on there own without anyone's help. 

In my opinion they already did when they released that ugly a$$ thing.

I want a [email protected]#king S15 Silvia.

Had to vent. I've been doing that on this forum a lot lately and it's cause Nissan constantly pisses me off. They always fall short of the mark lately.


----------

